

Ruby on Ramen? - jdeseno
http://store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp/mengurume/ramen-ms-ruby.html

======
teilo
It claims that part of the proceeds from the sale of the noodles will be used
to promote and develop the Ruby programming language. Truth or a stunt?

~~~
byoung2
Literally ramen profitable?

~~~
bombs
No, profitable ramen.

------
kqr2
Obligatory link to pg's _Ramen Profitable_ essay:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/ramenprofitable.html>

------
chaostheory
Courtesy of Google Translate:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fstore.shopping.yahoo.co.jp%2Fmengurume%2Framen-
ms-ruby.html&sl=ja&tl=en&act=url)

------
c1sc0
I could see this take off in the startup community, just order a 3-month
supply before you start coding. If you do this right & "sell the dream" then
it could work for much the same reasons those crappy nutritional supplement
products work. I'm not buying though, I'm already fully supplied.

~~~
patio11
This is, apparently, fresh ramen. It has a 30 day shelf life. 3 month supplies
might be a little problematic.

------
Groxx
I'd love for this to come out in America. Everywhere I look, all I find is
this junk: <http://www.maruchan.com/maruchan_ramen.html>

~~~
devinj
Beats this stuff: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Noodles>

I had some really interesting (and expensive) ramen called sapporo ichiban, it
was delicious. Then I discovered it had about the caloric content of a big
mac, but without any redeeming qualities (a big mac has, for example, actual
vitamin content).

------
c4urself
an attempt to tap into the ramen-eating startup market?

------
timinman
That's Ruby community love, folks.

------
ramen
I prefer Python.

